# منتديات القانون الخاص > قانون المرافعات والتحكيم >  الأبحاث المقدمة للمؤتمر العلمى الدولى

## امل

*الأبحاث المقدمة للمؤتمر العلمى الدولى* *فى الإتجاهات التشريعية الحديثة فى التنظيم القضائى*

----------


## رابعة

تحية للمؤتمر ومنظميه

----------

